# Which bank?



## Baker54 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everybody, Can someone advise on best bank in Dubai,especially for British expats.


----------



## mike bkk (Jul 12, 2011)

Hsbc


----------



## Baker54 (Jul 5, 2011)

mike bkk said:


> Hsbc


Thanks Mike.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Baker54 said:


> Hi everybody, Can someone advise on best bank in Dubai,especially for British expats.


 Are you being sarcastic? In forum speak, red lettering signifies sarcasm....


----------



## Baker54 (Jul 5, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Are you being sarcastic? In forum speak, red lettering signifies sarcasm....


No no,I am dead serious.Well wasn't aware of the red lettering LOL


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Emirates NBD


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have always been with Emirates NBD - had no problems and they have branches everywhere.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

wandabug said:


> I have always been with Emirates NBD - had no problems and they have branches everywhere.


Plus:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/77678-best-credit-card-skywards-miles.html


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

are they best for the fullpackage.paying money to a uk account for paying bills back home like a mortgage?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

HSBC are other times awful.

When I moved here I was told "all banks here are awful, you get used to it", and I did!

I bank with NBAD and to be fair to them most of the time I have no problems, however you get used to the fact that when you apply for a new cheque book or card, it will take 2 weeks for the application to leave the bank then several visits whilst you try to discover what the courier has done with said item, in the end to find it's at a random branch somewhere, where you can finally go and pick it up. Process usually takes me about 2 Months - or a "UAE week".

Ultimately it's important you find one that offers you the best perks, account type, as the service is just not great. (Not much different to banks at home then!)


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry just to add I'd get one with a decent online service as it takes a lot of the pain out of transfers to home (when I make a transfer online it hits my UK account about 72 hours later, in branch it's taken a week to a month)


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Barclays

I opened and offshore acc just before I left the UK and also a local accont here in Dubai. Free transfers between my loacl acc and offshore ac and all of my liabilities for the UK come directly from the offshore acc by direct debit. Avoids the tax also.
Also allows three different checking acc currencies (USD, GBP and EUR) so perfect for when I'm travelling and I pay only the cost of conversion.

Finally, the relationship managers are super attentive and personable and, dare I say it, of western mindset so they work with solutions rather than problems (unlike HSBC - seriously, not funny how bad HSBC are in my experience).


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

was the local account a barclays subsidary or do all local banks do free transfers? how long does the transfer normally take to clear?


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

HSBC is horrible so don't use them.

I really like the local banks like ADCB and Noor Islamic Bank. Both give you great benefits, low charges and high interest rates....


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

DO NOT go with Dubai Islamic Bank (I had to with work) they charge you for everything, won't give you a credit card unless you are a Sheikh (it would seem)and money often goes missing from my account with no explanation or apology from the incompetent bank staff!

RAK bank on the other hand are good and the customer service is actually one level above terrible which is pleasing for me!


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

If opening up an account with either HSBC or Barclays, do you recommend opening up a local HSBC account in the US before I get there and then open one up in the UAE when I get there, and then link them? (I'm from the US, so HSBC may be more feasible as greater presence here vs Barclays.). Or are there perks I can get from opening up a brand new account when there?


Also, anyone know what the requirements for a HSBC Premiere acct are?


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

HSBC is the best and also one of the only banks that allow you to open an account without a visa as long as under process...


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

All banks here are useless and don't understand customer service. This is partly down to incompetent staff who are unable or afraid to make decisions and also the mindset in the UAE that you're assumed to be a criminal and guilty until proven innocent.

The local banks have been so badly burned by absconders that they're liable to report you to the police (bouncing a cheque or defaulting on a loan) just for changing jobs... this has happened to a colleague of mine.

If you treat all banks as morons and NEVER get in debt to one of them (pay your credit card off every month) you may have no problems.

Oh yes, I send money home using a financial exchange company - it's cheaper than using my bank to transfer the cash, a lot quicker and they haven't "lost" the transaction yet.


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

*Premier account*



NYC4Life said:


> If opening up an account with either HSBC or Barclays, do you recommend opening up a local HSBC account in the US before I get there and then open one up in the UAE when I get there, and then link them? (I'm from the US, so HSBC may be more feasible as greater presence here vs Barclays.). Or are there perks I can get from opening up a brand new account when there?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone know what the requirements for a HSBC Premiere acct are?


Hi NYC4LIFE 

For HSBC Premier you need to be earing in excess of 50,000 AED per month or have 350,000 AED in the account. You can then move this offshore for safe keeping!

Any more advice let me know I also can put you in touch with someone in HSBC Premier in Dubai to help you to get set up.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

NYC4Life said:


> If opening up an account with either HSBC or Barclays, do you recommend opening up a local HSBC account in the US before I get there and then open one up in the UAE when I get there, and then link them? (I'm from the US, so HSBC may be more feasible as greater presence here vs Barclays.). Or are there perks I can get from opening up a brand new account when there?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone know what the requirements for a HSBC Premiere acct are?


My friend who has HSBC account in the UK tried this, only possible with an offshore account through their premier service, otherwise it seems HSBC here are HSBC in name alone as unlike a lot of other places you don't seem able to link anything.


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

sandypool said:


> My friend who has HSBC account in the UK tried this, only possible with an offshore account through their premier service, otherwise it seems HSBC here are HSBC in name alone as unlike a lot of other places you don't seem able to link anything.


Hi Sandypool, when you open a premier account here you can link all of your accounts with HSBC around the world. It does not have to be an offshore account but just a premier current account. HSBC seem to be the only bank who you can link all of your accounts and transfer money instantly between them.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

But HSBC charge to do this, right?
Also, agree that HSBC is the only bank that seems to allow acc setup without the need for a visa (only passport copy required) but this was useful for me only for payment of my salary. You get a simple local checking acc only (and a credit card). When you get your visa you can then sort out car financing.
With Barclays, I got all benefits and options for financing loans straight away.

However, to go with Barclays Premier it helped that I was on a good salary in the UK and could forward my final pay salary from UK job to them (those this was NOT necessary) and I think you have to meet a salary threshold for your dubai salary (but this is negotiable).


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Benee said:


> Hi NYC4LIFE
> 
> For HSBC Premier you need to be earing in excess of 50,000 AED per month or have 350,000 AED in the account. You can then move this offshore for safe keeping!
> 
> Any more advice let me know I also can put you in touch with someone in HSBC Premier in Dubai to help you to get set up.


Thanks Benee. I'll actually be moving to AD, so not sure if you know anyone there in the HSBC Premier group?


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

NYC4Life said:


> Thanks Benee. I'll actually be moving to AD, so not sure if you know anyone there in the HSBC Premier group?


Hi NYC4Life, yes I do know someone there that can help you. Shall I sent you his details through this?


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

dubaidubaidubai said:


> But HSBC charge to do this, right?
> Also, agree that HSBC is the only bank that seems to allow acc setup without the need for a visa (only passport copy required) but this was useful for me only for payment of my salary. You get a simple local checking acc only (and a credit card). When you get your visa you can then sort out car financing.
> With Barclays, I got all benefits and options for financing loans straight away.
> 
> However, to go with Barclays Premier it helped that I was on a good salary in the UK and could forward my final pay salary from UK job to them (those this was NOT necessary) and I think you have to meet a salary threshold for your dubai salary (but this is negotiable).


No they don't charge for transfers globally once you are on premier


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

what options are there for movving money to pay uk bills for people who dont have a large lump sum to deposit or dont earn 50000 per month.


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

bodget said:


> what options are there for movving money to pay uk bills for people who dont have a large lump sum to deposit or dont earn 50000 per month.


Hi Bodget, you can do a telegraphic transfer to the UK with the banks out here. HSBC can organize it so it goes on a certain day every month as well even with a standard account. Almost like a direct debit like we are used to eh!


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Benee said:


> Hi NYC4Life, yes I do know someone there that can help you. Shall I sent you his details through this?


Yes, that'd be great. Please PM me.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

On that same note- what would be the best bank for us Americans to look into in Dubai?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Mitchellsmom said:


> On that same note- what would be the best bank for us Americans to look into in Dubai?


Hi MitchellsMOM,

I hold HSBC premier accounts in US, Canada and UAE. I have had pretty good services in US and Canada. Here in the UAE service is a bit challenging so do not expect the same level of service. (by that I mean attention).

If you open a premier account there is going to be a relationship manager assigned to you and that person is supposed to help you in your affairs.

If you can open a premier account or advance account with HSBC in your home country is better. Have a chat with someone in HSBC in US. You can open accounts from your home country ( I did that). Money transfers are easy too. Just remember that there are requirements to be fulfilled.

I believe citibank is also a good call and believe they are coming (or might already have) something similar but I am not sure I had given up on citi long time ago since they had almost no branches in Canada.


----------



## Asturiano (Feb 1, 2012)

*Citibank*

Hello.
It is my first post in the forum, so first of all I'd like to thank everyone who has contributed to all the useful information that there is in this forum!!! :clap2:
I was wondering if any of you have used Citibank in the UAE, since that is what I use back home and I was thinking about opening an account with them over here.
Thanks!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Benee said:


> HSBC is the best and also one of the only banks that allow you to open an account without a visa as long as under process...


I opened a lloyds tsb account when my visa was still in process, they do however require a 3000 minimum balance  needless to say I've more opened up another account with mashraq and so far so good!


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a bank for an Irish expat?!?


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Lots of good advice on here, thanks.

I've been doing my research ahead of my move to Dubai (August) and narrowed it down to two possibilities - HSBC and Emirates NBD. Both have (relatively) good reviews on various sites. I already have a HSBC account in the UK so 'ease of use' would be a bonus with that one I guess. The customer service person mentioned the benefits of an 'advance' account - although there is a charge.

I liked the sound of being able to open the account before I arrived with HSBC, I thought this would be peace of mind. Does anyone have any suggestions for other banks that I could open BEFORE I arrive, or would you suggest I open one on arrival??

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

rustysmart said:


> Lots of good advice on here, thanks.
> 
> I've been doing my research ahead of my move to Dubai (August) and narrowed it down to two possibilities - HSBC and Emirates NBD. Both have (relatively) good reviews on various sites. I already have a HSBC account in the UK so 'ease of use' would be a bonus with that one I guess. The customer service person mentioned the benefits of an 'advance' account - although there is a charge.
> 
> ...


We are also going with HSBC- after much research, I think this will suit us just fine.


----------



## monky (May 8, 2012)

I was about to start the same thread.
I first came here 10 years ago and banked with HSBC - they where pathetic then.
I lived in Qatar and they where worse than pathetic.
Now back in Dubai and they havent improved 1 bit. Just more branches now - all naff.
My heart sinks when I have to deal with HSBC - can someone please advise me of decent 
Bank in Dubai OR are they all just different shades of naff?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm with Emirates NBD and besides the fact that they changed the skywards credit card miles earning scheme I've been pleasantly surprised a few times !


----------



## monky (May 8, 2012)

thanks dizzyizzy
I just registered online for an appointment to open an account at the Internet City branch. This is the automatic email reply I got:

*******************************
Dear Sender,

I am on leave from 29/04/2012 until 31/05/ 2012,
Kindly contact Ms Leah on 04-3613631 or [email protected][dot]com, for
escalation kindly contact Ms. Iman Rustam [email protected][dot]com. 
Thanks & Regards 

Zeeshan Reza

*************************
I doesnt get worse than that.
Better the p##s poor performance of the devil I know I think!


----------



## rocky123 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been in the industry for 12 years now and I still dont know which is worst, the service or the lack of service  check out a site called souqalmal - Compare Credit Cards, Loans, Rak Bank in Dubai, UAE & Review Mortgages, Personal Finance UAE - Souqalmal[/url] - it allows you to compare all the different banks, accounts, cards, loans etc and you can also read reviews .. so maybe a good place to start?


----------



## Sharondavis (May 8, 2012)

HSBC - have a great facility to link your Uk and oveseas accounts in one log in...makes things easy.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

monky said:


> thanks dizzyizzy
> I just registered online for an appointment to open an account at the Internet City branch. This is the automatic email reply I got:
> 
> *******************************
> ...


You got an email that gave you the name and contact info of someone to get in touch that can help you what else do you want?

I work in the software industry in this county. Believe me the idea that the IT group at a bank would be able to handle having the web system modified to forward email to the person responsible during Zeeshan's holiday is a serious stretch. The fact that Zeeshan had the wherewithal to know that and make sure people knew she was not available is not good service, it if *great* service. You have obviously not been here long


----------



## rocky123 (Oct 22, 2011)

This is too funny !!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> You got an email that gave you the name and contact info of someone to get in touch that can help you what else do you want?
> 
> I work in the software industry in this county. Believe me the idea that the IT group at a bank would be able to handle having the web system modified to forward email to the person responsible during Zeeshan's holiday is a serious stretch. The fact that Zeeshan had the wherewithal to know that and make sure people knew she was not available is not good service, it if great service. You have obviously not been here long


I concur. I'm actually stunned that someone received that email.

I've banked with Citibank, HSBCrap and EmiratesNBD. The first two have made me want to slit my wrists several times. I closed Citibank and nearly had a coronary trying to close a loan with the second one last year. Ended up paying nearly AED 5'000 more than was necessary. EmiratesNBD isn't perfect but compared to the other two, it's banking heaven by UAE standards.


----------



## amal231 (Feb 25, 2013)

HSBC AND Emirates ND are good banks to choose.


----------

